# New MDC cars soon.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I wrote to Mainline America, on their web site. Last year they were selling complete MDC cars and parts. Then they stopped, here is their reply:

Yes we are going to sell these parts. We are currently adding them to our commerce site and they will be available sometime this month. We had to implement a new shopping system (which is online for two of our products) and we will also add all of our products not just the former MDC line. 

lhttp://www.midwestcompanies.us/manu...erica.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, wonder if they have the molds for the ore car, or the rumor that Piko has them is true? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Piko does sell an ore car. Whether it's the same mold I can't say. 

The statement that they have two products available online shopping system? I can't find them. While they show a reefer and hopper, there is nothing listed on their commerce page or any instructions on how to order either. 

I've emailed Park Lane Hobbies on 3/4/2010 and not received a reply. 

Randy


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Noticed toward the bottom of their page they are planning an Alco RS-2 diesel for this summer. Suspect it would be 1/32 scale.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got a reply today from Park Lane Hobbies. 

The Monon Hoppers are sold out. 

Mainline is supposed to make another run of them this summer. 

Randy


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, he said it would be awhile yet before they were selling on there, end of them month it seem from what he said. Last year, they sold whole cars, or the separate parts, end pieces, roofs/etc .I wrote back and told him he might put an ad in GR since the MDC cars do seem to have some popularity. Since lots of RR guys are not on line.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I wrote the web site in Feb. Never got a responce. 

I can tell you that the MDC 1400 cubic ft ore cars are being produced by PIKO. I bought 3 of them last weekend. Everything about is the same as the MDC cars I already own. On the bottom of the car it's molded "PIKO 2008". I would love to find 3-4 more of them.... 

Ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Ray, are they EXACTLY the same? All dimensions, all aspects of casting (other than PIKO on the bottom)? 

Interesting that one company got the 2 bay hoppers and a different company got the ore cars. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, both PIKO and Mainline look to be producing the same smoothside MDC 2 bay coal hoppers. 

I have the Piko Hopper and it is identical to the MDC hoppers. 

While I don't have the Mainline Hopper, the picks show them as identical. 

You would have thought one company would be doing the smoothside cars while the other did the outside braced cars, but they are both Smoothsides 

Randy


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have both the 2 bay and the ore cars from PIKO, and both are exactly the same as the MDC cars, right down to the rivets. The only differance is that on both cars it says PIKO 2008 in the castings. 

Ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Ray for that confirmation. I'll update my web site. 

I assume the trucks are different, at least in the plastic composition? Could you shoot a picture of the underneath of the trucks? I'm interested in the attaching of the sideframes. 

Thanks again, 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The trucks are much, much better than the old MDC trucks (of course, that's not a high bar to beat). This was proven quite clearly at Christmas at the Strong household by my 7-year-old neice, who decided that the Piko train going around the Christmas tree was actually ride-on. Having suffered through quite a few pair of old MDC trucks, I can state with absolute certainty they would not have held up to that kind of punishment. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Castings same Kevin? 

Greg


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg, 
If the sun is out when I get home from work tomorrow I will take a pic. Inside there just isn't enough light to show the black trucks. But I wil say this, even the injection points on the bottom of the side frame are the same as the MDC. 

Ray


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko's are probably injected in the same Chinese factory that formerly injected MDC. It isn't hard to retool one part of the model to add "Piko".


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got another letter from Mainline about the MDC stuff.
Jerry,

Thank you so much for your interest and your assistance. As you can imagine, this will be quite an undertaking on our part and we will want to get input from your subscribers to integrate with our future plans. We also think that 1:32 scale is the ideal scale for outdoor modeling, and will continue to manufacture in that scale. We will, however, be using selected undec locomotives from Aristo and USA to compliment our line of products. We already are working on as RS-2 project using Aristo RS-3's. We will be correcting the body and, of course, painting and decorating here at our plant. All the work is done here in Indiana at our plant, except for selected materials and sub-assemblies we cannot procure in the USA.

As far as the cabooses go, well we have many of them - LOL - and we will decorate and use up our inventory before making new tooling to get them to 1:32. We are taking suggestions for the caboose type, but most likely we will try to make a family tool that will allow us to produce more than one type of caboose arrangement from a single mold. We want to maintain our affordability in the market, and are positive we can produce a fine quality model that is more competitive than the 1:29 products on the market.

A new product that we plan to introduce this year is a single and double target signal and associated detection accessories. We have tooled and produced the plastic portions, and are working on the remaining parts before introduction.

Looking forward to working within the large scale community, and we hope to have some products on the commerce site soon!

Thanks again!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg, going from memory and photographs of the few still in service on my dad's railroad, they appear to be. I no longer have a set here for comparison. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg,

As promised I took pics of both the ore car and the 2 bay hopper.










*The Union Pacific is the new car*





































* Here you can see the PIKO 2008. Unfortunatly the sun is getting low and the pics aren't the best.*











*These are the new trucks, same as the old.*










*The NEW YORK CENTRAL is the new car*










* And the cross beam from the 2 bay showing the PIKO 2008* 
Ray


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be interesting when the RS2 comes out. Guess it will be 1/32 also. What a same. Later RJD


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

That's cool that they're jumping on board. They should make 1/32 heavyweights. Probably a big under taking, but I would imagine a lot of the molds/parts would be reusable between the different style cars. They would probably sell a boat load in the live steam market alone. 
-Ray


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

It would be interesting as to how they would do that if they are using the Aristo as a base model. I would also hope for 1:29, but time will tell

Ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are taking a good "track"... they cannot compete in 1:29, but lots of room in 1:32 now that MTH has a nice selection in that scale. 

I thought long and hard about 1:32 vs 1:29.. if there were more "affordable" 1:32 locos when I started, I would probably have more stongly considered 1:32. 

I wish them all the luck in the world. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

According to the folks at Silvergate--Piko is producing the old MDC ore cars, hopper cars, reefers and cabooses. They are availablen their 0-6-0 starter sets and separately from The Favorite Spot Hobby shop in Texas, The Favorite Spot is also an ebay store. I have recently purchased three of the Piko 0-6-0's from them. I consider them obe of the best buys in "G" gauge currenly!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess Piko does have the molds.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It will be interesting when the RS2 comes out. Guess it will be 1/32 also
Well, as they say it is using the Aristo RS3 as a base, that might be problematic, as the Aristo is 1/29th (or did I miss something?) I'm also puzzled how they can be using a 1/29th model as the base for their RS2 when they claim to be 1/32nd-biased. 

Ah - maybe that RS2 is 29/32nds the size of the RS3! That would explain it. [Don't you love idle speculation?][/i] 

They would probably sell a boat load in the live steam market alone
I wonder if they are aware of that. Kent is trying to find some for his S-12 to pull, and I know of folk with reams of reefers to pull behind their AC12s. _ [Well, noticing that Jerry is talking to them I guess they do know about live steamers!]_

They should make 1/32 heavyweights 
Nice idea, but an expensive proposition - and you don't sell as many as the hoppers on a per-train basis. Now if they could make separate sides, so the basic frame is usable on several different cars (like the Accucraft J&S) then they'd have a winner.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete, I think they will "play" with the shell a bit, but who knows? 

It can only be good for the hobby in general. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's still going to be tough to compete in that scale unless they do the detail and keep the cost down to compete with MTH. Be interesting if they do and hope they can. I also would have considered 1/32 had it been readly available when I got started in G. It is a bit pricey tho. Later RJD


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

It would be interesting to see this RS2 sometimes soon as it would be a very good addition to my 1/32 stud. I think that probably the molds as one member said must be in China and are used by both. Although Piko may still manufacture in ex Eastern Europe countries. So it is a real mystery. however I have both Piko and ex MDC cars and they are identical. 
One thing American Mainline should do to develop (and any manufacturer who models in correct 1/32 should be encouraged) is to lengthen the box car and the reefer to it's correct length. Also they could shorten the height of the reefer that way these would become near scale and would sell much better. I stopped buying MDC or Piko box cars or reefers because I have to lengthen them to make them into scale models. Too much work, I prefer to use my time to scratchbuild what isn't available. and I strive to buy what is usable as is or with minor modifications. That would also give them the edge over Piko. I doubt Piko will correct these details. Too bad as they seem to understand now that they should make correct liveries on their US ex MDC cars. their B&O Hoppers and box car and the NYC pacemaker service box seem to reflect this positive change. I plan to use the components from my few Piko reefers to scratc build some 70' mill gondolas (especially the pressed steel ends and trucks) and use the rest to lengthen some of my other piko or MDC cars. Also some metal handrails, and separate laders would be a big improvement. I hope this isn't wishfull thinking. Simon


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Simon, 
not sure if you know this, but you replied to a thread that has been dead for 4 years!  
I doubt the RS2 is still coming.. 
Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Fora rigor mortis? 
It's a 4 year old thread... Maybe wishful thinking. 

Andrew


----------

